# Workouts on an empty stomach



## Flea (Dec 29, 2009)

I usually get my exercise in the afternoons, but lately I find that I have more time first thing in the morning.  This is great, except that I don't always stomach food very well in the morning.  When I force the issue I often get an upset stomach that can last the rest of the day.  It just isn't worth it, even if it means feeling hungry for a few hours.

Am I hurting myself at all by working out before breaking the fast?  It's very rare that I get an energy crash during the workout, but when I do I stop and get some food as soon as my tummy-tum lets me know it's ready for it.  Then I make a point of getting something with protein, like peanut butter toast or eggs.

How do other people approach this?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 29, 2009)

I have a hard time eating in the morning too. I do exercise on an empty stomach if I if I don't feel like eating first. I've never noticed any adverse effects and I've been doing it this way for years. Usually by the time I'm done I am hungry and then eat a healthy breakfast. 

The debate is exercising on an empty stomach to burn fat faster vs. not having enough fuel to sustain the workout which causes fatigue and muscle loss. 

I don't know which is more accurate, there are convincing arguments on both sides. I'd say try it. If it works for you fine, if you find you can't make it, try having a banana or something light before working out. I still make it through the workouts fine when I don't eat and I do build muscle as well.


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 29, 2009)

I work out in the morning before having breakfast and haven't had any problems.  Afterward, I feel really good.  I do drink my only cup of coffee (black, no additives) after I wake up, but I don't think that counts.

I agree with Jade Tigress and say give it a try.

fyn


----------



## Ken Morgan (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm the same, It takes a few hours in the morning for me to want food. I might grab a piece of fruit or a drink of milk on my way to the gym, and grab real food when I get home.

If you're trying to lose weight, exercise, run do whatever before breakfast, it works wonders. 

Flea, as long as its working for you and you're not fatigued in your workouts, keep doing it. It sounds like you have a good grasp of what your body needs to work at its best.


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 29, 2009)

Really depends on what you workouts are targeting?  Weight loss, muscle tone, muscle mass, cardio, flexibility....

Here is a pretty good article on the subject...

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_m0KGB/is_1_5/ai_n6097710/

I like drinking some of the carb/protein drinks if i cannot eat something first.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 29, 2009)

Different people have different experiences, and it can depend on what you ate before bed.

Personally, if I try to do a hard workout on a truly empty stomach -- I find I don't necessarily have the energy to finish or really put out during the workout.  And if I force myself, there's a good chance I'll puke.  I don't need much -- a piece or two of toast with peanut butter or a protein drink is enough, but I need something.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 29, 2009)

If I don't eat before working out, I pass out. Especially in the morning, when I haven't eaten since my bedtime snack (usually nuts; always protein), my blood sugar will drop too fast. I used to be nauseated in the morning and would not eat; eventually I discovered that, for me, the reason for the lack of appetite was that I had gone too long without eating. Now I eat a snack before bedtime, and eat breakfast within an hour of waking up. I'm no longer nauseated in the morning unless I skip my bedtime snack. 

People have a wide variety of needs and tolerances. Some people (not me, obviously) can go long periods without eating and not suffer any ill effects; some have to eat every few hours to maintain. I'd say you should just listen to your body.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 29, 2009)

I ALWAYS work out on an empty stomach, but my body is conditioned to that.  Conditioning is what it is all about.  I can do a full, hard workout while being hungry and I find that I get the same performance as if I have eaten in the last 4-5 hours.  If I have eaten in the past hour, my performance drops.  I need at least an hour for food to digest.

It is an individual thing, but you won't hurt yourself.  Do what feels right.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 29, 2009)

Stac3y said:


> Now I *eat a snack before bedtime*, and eat breakfast within an hour of waking up. I'm no longer nauseated in the morning unless I skip my bedtime snack.


 
Flea, this is really good advice here. Your body stores energy as glycogen in the liver, and that is the source of fuel used to sustain you as you sleep and throughout the early part of the next day. You can skip breakfast as long as you have had enough food the night before so your glycogen isn't depleted during an early morning workout. 

You don't have weight concerns, as far as I know, so combining protein and a complex carb as your bedtime snack would probably work well for you. If you start to gain weight, then cut it back to just protein, and make it a lean protein like low fat cheese or meat (rather than nuts, which are good sources of healthy fats but also calorie dense).

I can't train with food on my stomach. I usually wait for 4 hours after eating to train, because if I don't I feel sluggish and want to puke.


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah I can't eat first thing in the morning either.  Especially traditional breakfast foods.  I have trained in the early am and found that it makes me sore all day long, so I train at night.   I usually eat a little something , about 1 to 1 1/2 hours before training, like yogurt, nuts, crackers etc.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Dec 29, 2009)

When I train in the morning, I do it on an empty stomach with no problem.  But I always drink water during the workout.


----------

